# Reg'd Name Ideas for Puppies



## Ash

As many of you know Kali's pregnancy has been confirmed. After reading some of the great the Go litter name ideas I was wondering if you guys could help. As many of you seem to be a lot better at it then I . The litter theme is "The Fragrance Litter" so perfume and cologne names and titles. I need names more so for males then females but both would be helpful :crossfing. Thanks in advance


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Okay... ya just gotta have an Old Spice!


----------



## mdoats

A lot of them are named after menswear designers.

Paco Rabanne
Joop!
Hugo Boss
Polo
Calvin Klein Eternity
Giorgio Armani
Lacoste
Happy for Men
Cool Water


----------



## MaddieMagoo

HAHAHA...I LOVE Steph's idea...Old Spice is a GOOD ONE!! 

I can't think of any perfumes and stuff...like Stetson? I don't know 'old peoples' fragrences...whatever I say you'll all go huh?LOL..


----------



## Ninde'Gold

As long as you don't name any of them Eau Du Toilette... lol


----------



## Ljilly28

Bay Rum
Coco Channel
More in the morning- too sleepy


----------



## marieb

Ooh this is fun! I went to Sephora and looked at the women's and men's fragrances for the names, here you go:

For girls:
Ralph Lauren Romance
Burberry
Dior J'adore
Gucci Envy Me
Dior Pure Poison
Givenchy Very Irresistible 
Marc Jacobs Daisy
Lacoste Touch of Pink
Yves Saint Laurent Babydoll Magic 
Vera Wang Truly Pink

For boys:
Givenchy Very Irrestible (this one was also as a cologne and I think it's cute!)
Dior Fahrenheit
Diesel Fuel For Life
Cartier Declaration
Ralph Lauren Polo Black and there was a Ralph Lauren Polo Blue
Versace The Dreamer
Calvin Klein Eternity
Lacoste Style in Play
Ralph Lauren Romance (also in a Cologne)
DKNY Be Delicious Men
Kenneth Cole Reaction
Ralph Lauren Polo Explorer


----------



## Ash

I really like Dior J'adore, Dior Fahrenheit, Coco Channel, Calvin Klein Eternity and some others! Can't wait to hear more Ljilly!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Let's not forget Shalimar for a girl. Of course, the first thought was Old Spice.. and I love the Polo reference ( call him Marco???), Lagerfeld Jako ( Jake... Jack)


----------



## Debles

I have a dumb question:
Why do breeders have litter "themes"?


----------



## Ljilly28

Flowerbomb (my favorite perfume after Coco Chanel)
Grey Flannel
Brooks Brothers
Cassis Rose
Aqua Lily (Body Shop)
Sandlewood
Linden
Joy (an oldie but a goodie)
Chanel Number Five
Hugo Boss
Latitude Longitude (Nautica Men's)
Halsten
Escada Moon Sparkle For Men	
Chakra (Aveda's perfume)
Dolce & Gabbana
Fracas
Stetson
Anais, Anais (popular 90's perfume named after sexpot writer Anais Nin)
L'Air du Temps
Nina Ricci
White Linen
Davidoff
Love's Baby Soft (yeah, 7th grade dance!)
Lily Of The Valley
Bergamot
Elizabeth Arden (Arden is a pretty name- it is Shakespeare's forest).
Opium
Sake (from Fresh Perfumes in Boston)
Tommy Bahama (cologne all the prep school boys in my classes wear when not wearing Bay Rum)
Archipelago
Philosophy Amazing Grace
Perry Ellis
Jungle Gardenia /Wind Song/Tigress/White Shoulders from the olden days


----------



## LibertyME

I have no clue if there is another reason, but I like themed litters, because when I go to K9 data, I can pickout which pups are likely littermates


----------



## Ljilly28

I just remembered that Kali is She's Da Bomb, right? So Flowerbomb Perfume by viktor&Rolf is a good one!

_Viktor & Rolf, the dutch designer duo present a new vision of fashion, where spectacular means elegant. For the past ten years, each of their collections has been universally acclaimed by the public, thanks to their ability to bring imagination into a whirlwind of fabrics which tell fabulous tales. Flowerbomb perfume is their first women's fragrance, representing a heart-felt ideal. An explosive bouquet, a host of sweet floral layers, mingling jasmine, rose, freesia and orchids, underlined with patchouli. A lingering fragrance, which leaves a very chic, swirling trail. Flowerbomb perfume is more than a name, it's a way of seeing life, an antidote to the reality against which we have only one weapon: dreams_.


----------



## 3459

Okay, I've been hunting for this thread this morning -- just had to see all the names you guys dream up. You guys are good! :


----------



## mylissyk

Breeders use litter themes so they know which puppy came from which litter (usually), there may be other reasons too.


----------



## Debles

I know they haven't always done that. How did they tell before? Or are breeders having more litters?
Would a breeder answer?


----------



## paula bedard

This is a good theme. Looks like most good ones are out there already. I like Stetson for a boy and Aspen, that's a fragrance I haven't seen in a while...Brut..?


----------



## Ash

Debles said:


> I know they haven't always done that. How did they tell before? Or are breeders having more litters?
> Would a breeder answer?


I like themes because if someone calls me and says Chantilly's KharTune Klassic finished this weekend. I know right away thats from the "Tunes" litter. Its just an easier way to keep track. Life is too busy for things to be complicated so thats my reasoning. Also, becuase they are fun to come up with (if your good at it). Loving all the names guys, keep them coming. 
​


----------



## Goldilocks

Ash, 

How would you be putting the name together? i.e., kennel name, fragrance name and then some other catchy words??? 

I love perfume and own quite a few. This could be such a fun project...

Some that I don't think have been mentioned yet:

Female:

- Chanel "Allure"
- Chanel "Chance"
- Chanel "Coco Mademoiselle"
- Lancome "Tresor" (translates to "treasure")
- Lancome "Miracle"
- Lancome "Magie Noir" (Black Magic)
- Clinique "Happy"
- Estee Lauder "Beautiful"
- Estee Lauder "Beyond Paradise"
- Estee Lauder "Pleasures"
- Estee Lauder "Knowing"
- Estee Lauder "Youth Dew"
- Mugler "Angel"
- Dior "Dolce Vita" (good life)
- Guerlain "Insolence"
- Guerlain "L'Instant"


Male:

- Chanel "Egoiste" (I believe it translates to "egotist")
- Givenchy "Irresistable"


If I can think of some more I'll post again!


----------



## Ash

Well I was hoping to use something like Chantilly's Burberry London or Chantilly CK One just something cool and catchy. To me it would not matter if it was the brand or the "formula" LOL but I love the ones you posted so far!! I think I am almost set on what to call my 2 puppies but want others to have a good selection. Thanks everyone keep them coming!!!


----------



## DUSTYRD2

I must admit I'm not much up on perfume these days. But no one has mentioned the Avon frangrances. LOL
I think years ago I used to like Imari


----------



## Ash

DUSTYRD2 said:


> I must admit I'm not much up on perfume these days. But no one has mentioned the Avon frangrances. LOL
> I think years ago I used to like Imari


I like some of the Avon stuff too. Surreal Garden is my fave from there. We thought about Chantilly's Surreal Garden with the call name Surri.


----------



## Ljilly28

Is Suri/Surri Tom Cruise/ Katie Holme's baby? It's a nice name.


----------



## DanielleH

Chantilly's Take Me Away - "Coty" or Cala ( From Calagon)
Chantilly's Morning Glory
Chantilly's Hawaiian Ginger
Chantilly's Tropical Dream
Chantilly's Perfect Bliss
Chantilly's Vanilla Swirl
Chantilly's In Control (Brittney Spears)
Chantilly's Glow After Dark (J-Lo)
Chantilly's Love At First Glow
Chantilly's Just Me
Chantilly's Glamourous
Chantilly's Curious & Control
Chantilly's Envy Me
Chantilly's Royal Secret
Chantilly's Tender Touch


----------



## DanielleH

Ash said:


> Well I was hoping to use something like Chantilly's Burberry London or Chantilly CK One just something cool and catchy. To me it would not matter if it was the brand or the "formula" LOL but I love the ones you posted so far!! I think I am almost set on what to call my 2 puppies but want others to have a good selection. Thanks everyone keep them coming!!!


I love Burberry London.. its my favorite perfume!


----------



## Ash

Love them Danielle! Thank you sooo much. Chantilly's Perfect Bliss I really like!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

WOW...those are some NICE names...wish I was good at naming dogs!
I have this whacky idea, wouldn't it be funny if we ALL started saying our dogs registered names? "Miss Maddie Magoo, there's someone here for you!" HAHA...that would be funny!


----------



## paula bedard

You mentioned Avon fragrances. The only perfume my husband likes is Sweet Honesty. He hates everything else. He thinks they are all too strong and pungent. That of course, is a fisherman's perspective.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I wear 'Diesel Fuel For Life'. But of course I am biased about the name!


----------



## Pointgold

MaddieMagoo said:


> HAHAHA...I LOVE Steph's idea...Old Spice is a GOOD ONE!!
> 
> I can't think of any perfumes and stuff...like Stetson? I don't know 'old peoples' fragrences...whatever I say you'll all go huh?LOL..


 
Ch Bravo's Old Spice SDHF is a well know top dog and sire of many champions. As is Ch Pulali's Stetson Fits SDHF. Although there are no hard and fast "rules", it's sort of an unspoken etiquette to not use the same names as "famous" dogs, particularly if they are still alive.

There are some great men's fragrances out there, but it seems like most of them are just named for the designer, so it would be hard to tell that the theme was fragrance.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Ash said:


> As many of you know Kali's pregnancy has been confirmed. After reading some of the great the Go litter name ideas I was wondering if you guys could help. As many of you seem to be a lot better at it then I . The litter theme is "The Fragrance Litter" so perfume and cologne names and titles. I need names more so for males then females but both would be helpful :crossfing. Thanks in advance


Well this will date me but what the heck

Chantilly's Can You? - call name Canoe


----------



## Pointgold

AmbikaGR said:


> Well this will date me but what the heck
> 
> Chantilly's Can You? - call name Canoe


 
How about Hai Karate? Same era, LOL


----------



## AmbikaGR

Another for a boy 
Chantilly's Splash On - call name Brut (you can see how rich I was back in the day can't you?)


----------



## Pointgold

AmbikaGR said:


> Another for a boy
> Chantilly's Splash On - call name Brut (you can see how rich I was back in the day can't you?)


Hey, that was classy stuff - five bucks a gallon! 

How 'bout Aqua Velva?


----------



## AmbikaGR

Pointgold said:


> Hey, that was classy stuff - five bucks a gallon!
> 
> How 'bout Aqua Velva?


Actually that is an after shave and I STILL use it today so be careful what you say!!


----------



## Pointgold

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually that is an after shave and I STILL use it today so be careful what you say!!


I LIKE Aqua Velva! And actually, I like Old Spice - it reminds me of my Dad.


----------



## moverking

Hank and PG beat me to it, lol, with the 'older' fragrances :bowl:
Eeewww Brut:yuck:

The old Coty's:
L'Aimant
Emeraude - call name Emmy
L'Origan
My fav Chanel - Cristal


This site has pics of all the older perfume ads, pretty cool


http://www.toutenparfum.com/collection/publicites/petit.en.php?parf=coty


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Pointgold said:


> I LIKE Aqua Velva! And actually, I like Old Spice - it reminds me of my Dad.


 
Same generation.... how about British Sterling ?????? English Leather??? Bay Rum


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Pointgold said:


> I LIKE Aqua Velva! And actually, I like Old Spice - it reminds me of my Dad.


 
I used to work for Old Spice in Canada back in the late 60" early 70's, The Shulton Co. They had a fragrance line for women too, but for the life of me I can't remember the name of it. Show's how old I am. LOL But the original company is long gone, they sold to P&G after the owner Mr. Schultz passed and now it's owned by another company altogether.

Wait..... it was called Desert Flower. They also had a fragrance called Friendship Garden. Shulton also had the rights to distribute Madame Carven's perfume line from France. The most popular fragrance in the line was "Ma Griffe". I quite liked it myself.


----------



## Ash

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Hank and Laura you guys are a trip!! I agree PG while they were reccomended I had no intention of calling one of my guys either of those 2 for same reason you'd mentioned. And lately the purfume names are sophisticated, suave and crisp which I like.


----------



## Debles

I wear "Beautiful" Estee Lauder also makes Pleasures.
And Christian Dior Poison. yeah, no one would want a pup called Poison. 
I like Tres' Soir too.


----------



## Ash

Debles said:


> And Christian Dior Poison. yeah, no one would want a pup called Poison.
> I like Tres' Soir too.


Quite a famous dog was named "Rotten" so why not Poison LOL but I checked there is no "Poison" in the whole of K9data. I wanted to call a male puppy "Bleeker" and there not one in K9data. My Mom hates the names and says maybe there's a reason there is no Bleeker in K9data - I think its cute!


----------



## Goldilocks

Ash - There's a perfume by Bond No. 9 New York called "Bleeker Street" (http://www.bondno9.com/catalog/products.php It's the one in the bright green bottle with the starburst on it). There you go! I think Bleeker is a really cute name.


----------



## Ash

Goldilocks said:


> Ash - There's a perfume by Bond No. 9 New York called "Bleeker Street" (http://www.bondno9.com/catalog/products.php). There you go! I think Bleeker is a really cute name.


Oh my goodness, thank you so much Goldilocks. Thats awesome I LOVE it!!


----------



## allux00

Polo is so cute!! 

JLo's "Glow" ;D


----------



## MaddieMagoo

HEHE...this makes me giggle...
for those of you who have seen the movie "Juno"... Paulie Bleeker is the one who gets her preggo....lol 
Sorry...it just rang a bell.

These are ALL GREAT NAMES...keep em' comin' for Ash!!


----------



## Carebear0510

I'm in college and just got my first (not a family dog) golden for my graduation. The plan had been in the works for a while, so I knew what I wanted his call name to be a while ago. I picked "Grizzly", and the breeder didn't have a theme for the litter. His sire's name was "Bubba of Rushville" and the dam was "Kenston KT of Calhoun". Not much to work off of. I want to do a play on the word rush, but feel that my ideas arent very creative. Here's what I have:
Rush to Denali
Don't Rush Da Bear

I've also thought of tying in the silver lining phrase somehow, but I'm not sure.

Can anyone help? I guess I shouldn't have picked his name before I got him!


----------

